# Suspend2, x86-64, 2.6.19, and SMP

## Kenji Miyamoto

I've tried shutting down with the following hibernate.conf for Suspend2:

```
# hibernate.conf is split into separate configuration files.

# 

# Each file is tried in the order below, until an available suspend

# method is found.

# 

# Options specific to a particular suspend method should be placed in the

# appropriate configuration file (suspend2.conf, ususpend.conf, disk.conf

# or ram.conf).

# Options common to all suspend methods should be placed in common.conf.

#

# See hibernate.conf(5) for help on the configuration items.

TryMethod suspend2.conf

TryMethod ususpend.conf

TryMethod disk.conf

TryMethod ram.conf

RestartServices alsasound net.eth0

GentooModulesAutoload yes

UnloadModules nvidia

LoadModules nvidia
```

This is an an x86-64 laptop with the 2.6.19 kernel SMP-enabled for a dual-core CPU.  When shutting down, the "SOFTWARE SUSPEND" screen comes up, but is quickly overshadowed by a bunch of memory addresses, with something along the lines of "Cannot dereference NULL pointer" and a message relating to SMP.  Is there something else I should know about for configuration, or is this just a bug?

EDIT: I get the same error for 2.6.18: SMP PREEMPT OOPS, or something similar.

----------

## selig

suspend2 was not working well on my x86_64 computer either, so I had to stop using it after this hardware upgrade. Check http://www.suspend2.net/ for current status/more info and you can contact the people in the developers mailing list as well if you really need it to work (with a proper bugreport).

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Has anyone else had this problem?  I don't know how to get the information from the abort.

----------

## selig

From what I remember you have to compile the swsusp2 with "debug" on and then just write down what appears on the screen. You can use the ksymoops tool to get the info into human-readable format. If the system appears to hang, just press ESC (once or twice) to try to abort the suspend procedure. You should be able to scroll the text in the console by pressing Shift+PgUp.

Alternatively to writing down what you see on the screen, you can set-up a serial console if you have got another computer and a serial link cable. There is also an option for "network console" in the kernel, which should send the output via a network, but I have not tried it yet.

----------

## Sten

It seems you have NUMA enabled. Suspend2 does not work with NUMA.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *Sten wrote:*   

> It seems you have NUMA enabled. Suspend2 does not work with NUMA.

 Well, what do you know; that is the case.  I didn't even see that.  Thank you!

----------

## lovecraft

Wow.  I sure am glad I found this message.  Nowhere else have I seen any information about a suspend2/NUMA problem.

This got me past the kernel OOPS; now on to solving the next problem.  :Confused: 

lovecraft

----------

